# 2016 CAAD Optimo Frame



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*2017 CAAD Optimo Frame*

Does anyone know whether the 2017 CAAD Optimo frame advertised on Cannondale USA's site is the former CAAD 10?

The site states: "CAAD Optimo is CAAD12's overachieving little brother. With trickle-down tech and identical geometry, it makes a killer first performance road bike, or great training/backup bike for EVO/CAAD12 owners."


----------



## TRUPSCDO (Oct 29, 2008)

My understanding is that 2017 CAAD Optimo is not CAAD10. The geometry is the same as CAAD12. In person,, the most noticable difference is the seat tube shape. The chainstays are similar in shape to the CAAD12 as are the seatstays. Is there a frame only option for the Optimo? I would prefer the Optimo over the CAAD10 as a frameset so I could afford a power meter and build to taste. I could transfer ghr build to my cyclocross bike, but old Tiagra probably better than new Claris. Was told today at LBS there are only two 48cm CAAD1w framesets left for 2017. 

Just my $0.02 of info.


----------



## Guido68 (Feb 11, 2015)

Check out the test from the UK (Bike we like: Cannondale CAAD Optimo | Cyclist) and Germany (Tour 2/2107). The Optima's weight is over 21 lbs and a lot comes from the frame / fork, like on the entry Allez models from Specialized. My own preference is a used CAAD 10 or a 105 CAAD 12 model. But again just my personal preference. Guido


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Here is my son's first road bike (adult size (44 cm)). I ordered the 2017 Cannondale CAAD Optimo with Shimano Claris components and stock wheels. Pulled off the stock wheels (the stock wheels were torturing me more than him) and upgraded the hoops to a pair of 2016 Mavic Ksyrium Elites. What a difference with those wheels. Such a solid machine now.


----------

